# Carpeting for low tech



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm about to try dwarf pennywort (hydrocotyle sibithorpiodes). I'll be using 2 drops of Flourish and Excel per gallon daily. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

What is your actual substrate, and what's your lighting? Finnex Planted Plus?


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah going to be using the Finnex Planted +. Also, thinking about aquasoil with black sand flourite cap. Then feed flourish and possibly excel.

Bump: Or posssibly eco complete if I can't find a great deal.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=62554
The one in the front left is Fissidens and the right front is Pearlweed or regular Baby Tears.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=63602
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=63610


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 9, 2014)

Those look great Raymond. Mind sharing your tank info? I would love to get the Baby Tears going!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that the one I have is the one with both names starting in an "M".
It takes a lot of patience to get them to grow low. But mostly just trimming it every couple of weeks till it fills in. Plant a stem(they usually come 4-6" long) by laying it down sideways and placing sub on top of three places ends and middle. It will sprout new stems all along it. It has very poor roots and needs to be trimmed carefully or you will pull it up. Hardly holds very well. It may in another sub. That tank has Eco regular black. I am experimenting/w wall coverings like people use that foam to make backgrounds/w. But I just silicone rocks/gravel hoping for algae to cover it well enough but no luck so far. At least not that I'm anything like happy with.
Next one is still in my head for now...other priorities.
That tank has 7.5 hrs of two T8 bulbs and 2 ml of Flourish comp once a week and 3.5 ml of Tetra Pride once a week also/w a 50% water change each month. Oh 10g.
I changed bulb types in T8 for almost two years every 90 days till I found two that would grow the algae on the rocks but not more than that...along/w the number of hrs of course.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=62562
They are not for everyone. Most don't like my intentional algae farm.
This is the other one/w T5 bulbs.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=63346
Ever see someone make a carpet from Cladophora...before now...LOL...


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

There's a lot that could work for you, honestly. Baby tears, dwarf sag, Marselia minuta or Lilaeopsis mauritiana. Even Pygmy Chain Swords would carpet. I'm actually letting mine carpet my 29 gallon.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

My Marselia minuta is being tempermental. Couldn't get it to stay down. I googled it and read about planting it, plantlet by plantlet.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

my vote is dwarf sag.

I have this is my 75g and its does great.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

dwarf sag and e. tenellus for sure will thrive even without co2 injection. but these 2 seem to prefer, from my experience, sand/sandy substrate.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

At any time has it been stated which tank this is going in ?
Size perspective is the reason for this question.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I carpet dwarf sag all day long baby. Easy to manage in low light. Cheap to care for.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I have done Marselia Minuta and Quadrifolia in low tech setups and they work quite well but it does take a while for them to become established.


----------

